# ?'s about rebuilding Ga16DE bottom end



## rnbd81 (Jan 3, 2005)

my 93 sentra (GA16DE) has 220k miles....and I want to make this car last me for another few good years....so basically I want stock, clean and easy...

I've already had a valve job, head milled, and cleaned

now for the bottom end, the cylinders are out of round, and worn unevenly...I am going to take it to a machine shop for an overbore, with oversize pistons and rings, new bearings, block decked, etc...

1) can/should I use the old rods?
2) are OEM pistons/rings the best choice (does Nissan even make oversize stock parts)?

3) should I replace the timing tensioner? (upper and lower) I think so
4) what about the chain itself?


I will also be replacing t-stat, water pump, oil pump, main seals, o2 sensor, accessory belts, freeze plugs, fuel filter...etc.

the only reason why I don't just buy a jspec engine, is because I already paid to have the head rebuilt, before I knew the block was bad....so does anyone know if it would still be cheaper to just buy a replacement jspec, as oppossed to rebuilding the existing block?

any thoughts, suggestions?? I appreciate it guys


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

everything sounds good cept for the overbore. Because of how little distance there is between the cylinders it leaves little to be bored out and really does not help much when your internals are basically stock.
Also the internals are pretty durable. Check them for wear but with that many miles on them they might as well be replaced. The pistons and rods I believe are forged so they can stand the test of time. Nissan does not however carry oversized pistons for the GA.


----------



## rnbd81 (Jan 3, 2005)

91sentra said:


> Because of how little distance there is between the cylinders it leaves little to be bored out and really does not help much when your internals are basically stock.


well, i am not looking for power increase, just a reliable vehicle, and i can get a set of cast pistons/rings oversize for around $200, nothing fancy but they should still work...They are.5 mm overbore, sound good?

I am planning on having the machine shop install them, so they should make sure the clearances are good, etc. 

Like I said, i am only doing this if it is cheaper than just buying a jspec swap...since my head is already good to go


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

rnbd81 said:


> well, i am not looking for power increase, just a reliable vehicle, and i can get a set of cast pistons/rings oversize for around $200, nothing fancy but they should still work...They are.5 mm overbore, sound good?
> 
> I am planning on having the machine shop install them, so they should make sure the clearances are good, etc.
> 
> Like I said, i am only doing this if it is cheaper than just buying a jspec swap...since my head is already good to go


You need to find out how much all the stuff you are planning to spend will cost. if it's gonna be more than $600 then a J-Spec would probably be the better way to go(also saves the hassle of putting together the motor). I was given a quote on a JDM ga16de for my 93 Sentra at $425 plus shipping(still have the email). You would want to go through soshinusa(soko.com) for a JDM replacement. 

Mitch


----------

